# Pair of  Westerns



## jungleterry (Feb 4, 2018)

Great pair of Western style bikes . Both 16 inch sidewalk bikes. We have a 16 inch hoppy to find now . If anyone has one let us know . Thank you Terry and Tammy


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 4, 2018)

Insanely KOOL! Would love to be a kid at your house,but you probably wouldn't let me ride them.LOL.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Feb 5, 2018)

Cool !!! Better be glad You found that Hat... Very Nice Display--- Building onto the New Shop yet?


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice 16 inchers you have in your collection. Wish you success in finding a juvenile size hoppy bike at a reasonable cost to go with them.

Dave


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2018)

Cool set you have there. I'd let my Grandchildren ride them.


----------



## removed (Feb 6, 2018)

IS THE CROCKETT MADE BY MONARK AS WELL?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 9, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 748697 Great pair of Western style bikes . Both 16 inch sidewalk bikes. We have a 16 inch hoppy to find now . If anyone has one let us know . Thank you Terry and Tammy




Whats the story where's you find em...?


----------



## removed (Feb 9, 2018)

barns


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 9, 2018)

The gene Autry came from the original owners son, the davy Crockett was found at the Hershey car show in pa.


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2018)

Very Cool!


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 10, 2018)

The Davy Crockett bike was made by Hettrick,they make a matching pedal wagon were would love to find.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 15, 2018)

Appears to be an adult version hiding in the background as well. Nice collection!


----------



## Southernestateantique18 (Mar 17, 2019)

Are you still looking for the Disney Davy Crockett Pedal Wagon? We just had one come into our store and it is up for sale. Please Let me know if we can help you.


----------

